# Insurance as second car



## MattOz (Dec 3, 2001)

Hi All,

Just wondering if any of you had your Skyline insured as a second car? I'm thinking about getting an GTR33 V-spec and would use it as a second vehicle. It'd be used for the usual weekend playing and trips to the Ring etc.  

Any ideas on good insurance companies? 

Many Thanks

Matt


----------



## AlexD (Oct 5, 2001)

Hmm, I too have a second car which I use to keep the miles down on the GTR, one thing I discovered having never insured two vehicles at the same time before - you can only use your no-claims discount for 1 vehicle at a time!
I therefore recommend that you have the Skyline as your primary vehicle (and use your NCD), and have the other vehicle as your second car without NCD, otherwise you will get a BIG shock!

I currently pay approx £1250 for a '98S GTR V-Spec with 7 years NCD through Privilege, I got a quote from them for the second car (a 1.6 Suzuki Jeep worth about £3k!) with no NCD allowed THIRD PARTY F&F and was quoted £750 !!!! I did eventually get a much better quote for the second car which I took.

Is this the same story that everyone else has had?? I did try about 5-8 insurance companies and they all said the same thing about only being able to use your NCD on one vehicle.....

Alex


----------



## MattOz (Dec 3, 2001)

Cheers Alex,

The only problem is that the other car is a BMW 330D Sport. The value of the Beemer is going to be more than the Skyline. I'll have to investigate and be prepared for a shock!  

Matt


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

You might want to look at a multi-vehicle single policy. I can't remember who does it but there are a few specialist companies. A few years ago I had the same thing and got a single policy to cover both vehicles. I can't find the paperwork (or remember the name )

John


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Ring Your Insurer*

Matt,

Ring your existing insurer and explain that you want to insure an additional car, they will probably tell you you'll need another policy, and quote you for one, often based on your current insurance, and taking into account your current NCB, then come the end of each policy you can get 2 separate certificates of no claims...

Speak to Rum* on Scoobynet (Tom @ Schofield Insurance), I understand he has arranged such policies for people before, and he'd certainly be well placed to advice you, there was a thread a couple weeks back which explained the above.

OR Don't buy the car and lett me get it instead  

Jon


----------



## woosh & go (Aug 5, 2001)

*2nd Car Skyline*

MattOz

Try GSi insurance brokers and explain the situation. They got me a policy with Norwich Union Club, which allowed some NCB on a limited mileage.

Rgds Ian W.


----------



## MattOz (Dec 3, 2001)

Cheers for your help gents. I'll hopefully be OK now, as I've managed to sort insurance out ( I hope). Will let you know how it goes. I just need to see it in writing before I commit to the car.  

Matt


----------

